# Adventures in the Northern Reach (Leesburg Virginia)



## Troll Wizard (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you for reading, but all slots filled.

First Game  - September 28, 2007

_______________________
Far to the north of the Barquetith plains lay the lands of the Wolfgarie people.  Wolfgarie are human barbarians that make their homes in the valley and slopes of the Wolff Mountains.  Not only do they endure, they thrive in the harsh environment of the long winters in the north.  Not only is the environment a challenge, they must also struggle against orcs, frost & hill giants, yeti, and numerous other foes for precious resources.  Yet the Wolfgarie do not stand  alone, Arakhan dwarves from the southeast bring caravans of trade goods, gnome traders push up from the south, Zekaria (human barbarians and half-orc) refugees stake their claims, Silvaron elven knights patrol the southern borderlands and perhaps they may be more allies to find. 

The adventures will feature mountain treks with all the hazards that will incur, deep valleys with cold swift and powerful rivers, avalanches (mud slides and snow fall), bitter frostfell winters, with hidden tombs and remains of ancient civilizations to find.  Pushing northward you will find the tundra plains (un-named at this time), to the east across an immense grassy plain are the lands of the hill dwarves and other peoples.  To the south you will run into the lands of the Zekaria barbarians that reside in the Alderon Mountains and wage a war of vengeance against the mountain dwarves.  Travel across this rugged land is always difficult in the best of time, so travelers and adventurers have always best be prepared, else come spring thaw it may be their frozen corpse that the village dogs gnaw on.

Barbarians, rangers, druids, fighters, and rogues will feature greatly.  The Wolfgarie are not by their nature spell-casters or even very religious.  Their few priests follow the gods of the hunt, war, honor, earth, mountains, and a few other aspects that may affect them.
_______________________

Need 2 -3 additional players
Current group is 4-5 players from previous campaign.  Group is composed of adult late 20s to early 40s with wife and children, so full attendence is rarely possible.  As long as we get 3 players we play.

*Start Date: * September 28, 2007
*Frequency: * Every other Friday
*Time: * 6:30pm - 10:30pm
*Location: * Leesburg, Virginia (about 1 mile from Leesburg Airport)

*Character Creation*
*Stat Generation:* 28 Point Buy
*Starting Level: * 1
*Starting Funds: * Max Starting Money
*Books:*
*Required: * Player's Handbook 3.5
*Recommended: * Frostburn
*Optional - Permitted: * Player's Handbook 2, Complete Warrior, Divine, Adventurer, Arcane, Heroes of Battle, Heroes of Horror, Libris Mortis, Miniatures Handbook

*House Rules, Tone, Flavor of Campaign, DMing Style of running D&D*
Furthcoming


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey!

Just wanted to draw your attention to the EN World MD/VA/DC area Gameday! It's being held on October 27th in DC and there will be players from all over the area (plus many EN Worlders traveling from around the US (Omaha and Boston, for example)). It'll be a good opportunity to meet some local gamers and play some fun games! 

You can get in on the action by heading to our Gameday Planning forum hosted here at EN World.

Link: http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=208 or www.dcgameday.com


----------



## Troll Wizard (Sep 7, 2007)

*Reminder new campaign starts 28 Sept*

Bump..

Just a reminder that we still need 2-3 players and the game starts September 28.  

New to D&D?  You are most welcome to join us.  Have a question about the group or the game, post it.

Thanks


----------



## Vorhaart (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a group of 2-3 who are currently looking for a game. We're all 30-ish, 2 experienced 3.5 players and one who's been out of the game for a while. The game would be alternating Fridays beginning on the 28th correct? We are already in a game on the 'other' Fridays, but that should not interfere with this game.

It sounds like this is an original setting. Can you give more details on the game, like how much roleplaying (we tend to be informal), restrictions on classes or books, etc.?


----------



## Troll Wizard (Sep 14, 2007)

Vorhaart said:
			
		

> I have a group of 2-3 who are currently looking for a game. We're all 30-ish, 2 experienced 3.5 players and one who's been out of the game for a while. The game would be alternating Fridays beginning on the 28th correct? We are already in a game on the 'other' Fridays, but that should not interfere with this game.
> 
> It sounds like this is an original setting. Can you give more details on the game, like how much roleplaying (we tend to be informal), restrictions on classes or books, etc.?




Read the first post for some campaign details, otherwise reply below,

Role-playing style? Informal, I guess would be a valid description.  No one gets into "voice", but more like my character does this and that...  On the hand, several players do develop set codes of conduct in battle that they typically consistently follow, the knight that is always jumping in front of any injured party member, even at his own peril; the self-perservation centered sorcerer (rightfully so due to his low hit points), yet was the power gun of the party; hard charging running jumping monk that had a weakness toward fireballs, come to mind from the last campaign.

I run much more of mean and gritty campaign, well at least that's my aim.  So typically all encounters, have elements of terrain factors and hazards that must be considered.  This is even more so in the upcoming frostfell campaign.  Magic is close to baseline, but often hovers a bit low for a time and then suddenly a bit above.  Also I much prefer to place unique magic items versus the standard mundane items i.e., +1 ring of resistence.

The books permitted are listed above in the first post.   "Most" of the classes are available from those books, just no evil classes.  The races are on the campaign website and include a couple of human barbaric tribes, dwarf, gnome, elf, gnoll and half-orcs, with a couple of campaign specific mods to reflect their culture and location.

This campaign is old, started in 1989 within 2nd edition, upgraded to 3.0 and later to 3.5.

With the 5 current players, we have a ranger and druid declared, two others have stated that they don't intend to run casters otherwise they have not chosen, the other player has not stated a preference yet.

If you wish I can send you an invite to the google group website for the campaign and you can read the various campaign pages and see the map, etc.  My email is troll_mage at yahoo dot com


----------

